# Traynor YBA-2A head problem - crackly sounds!



## taskforcestudios (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi guys,

I recently picked up a Traynor YBA-2A head (the 2 x EL84 version) with a matching 4x10" cab. The amp sounds great, but there is a little problem with it. The amp will be running fine for a few minutes, but every so often the amp starts to crackle and crap out a bit (bad description I know!). It doesn't completely interrupt the signal, but it does start to get very scratchy.

I'm guessing this is a capacitor problem. Does the amp simply need to be re-capped, or are there a few capacitors I can focus on changing to fix the problem? I'm not super experienced with this kind of thing, so any help anybody could give would be great.

The problem is definitely not the cabinet, and the tubes are fine. I've posted a few pictures below of inside the chassis as a reference. One of the bigger carbon comp resistors looks a bit funny, so I may change that also.




























Thanks a lot!
-Brian


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

taskforcestudios said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently picked up a Traynor YBA-2A head (the 2 x EL84 version) with a matching 4x10" cab. The amp sounds great, but there is a little problem with it. The amp will be running fine for a few minutes, but every so often the amp starts to crackle and crap out a bit (bad description I know!). It doesn't completely interrupt the signal, but it does start to get very scratchy.
> 
> -Brian


It could be almost anything! There is no one likely culprit. Also, do you have any experience? The filter caps can hold a charge for weeks or months. You can get a nasty shock even with the amp unplugged!

I notice from the pictures that the filter caps are original. One filter cap is the big orange thing on the left, but there are others in cans coming down from the top of the chassis, most likely. They use a material inside that dries up over the years. You expect to get maybe 15-20 years but your amp is way older than that. One of the signs when they are just starting to fail is crackling noises. Then you get a hum that gradually gets worse and worse over the months until you just can't stand playing over it. 

Even if your filter caps aren't making the noises, they're living on borrowed time!

The little blue cylinder caps in the picture are also made of this material and can cause the problem.

ALL the other caps are possible suspects, just not as likely! ALL the resistors are possibilities as well! Especially the larger carbon comp resistors.

It can also be a tube! You could just change them all but that's a lot of money and it may not be the problem. If you can beg or borrow at least some preamp tubes you know are good you can try replacing your tubes one by one and see if at some point the problem goes away. Then you'll know that it was just the last tube you replaced and you only have to replace that one tube.

If you do decide to work on your amp yourself, it would be like someone who has no experience in auto mechanics replacing every part of the engine one by one until the problem goes away. This can be expensive and kind of tiring!

Worse yet, the replacement parts won't likely look the same as the originals, at least with the filter caps! That big orange thing was made by Mallory Capacitors and they haven't made that physical style in at least 25 years. There are modern equivalents but you have to know what you're doing to choose something that will work and know how to make the changes necessary to wire it in. 

Don't bother asking the clerk at the electronics store! They are hired to be salespeople, not free engineers! It would be like expecting the kid at Canadian Tire to be a master mechanic who would cheerfully teach you how to fix your own car. If the salesclerk did have some electronic experience he wouldn't be working there! He'd be making more money somewhere else as a tech. Or even worse, he might be a hobbyist who THINKS he knows all about it and could give you REALLY BAD advice!

Actually, this is one of those "spooky" problems that can be a PITA even for an experienced tech. I wouldn't recommend that a beginner try anything other than replacing some tubes.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I am following this with interest (for educational purposes) to see what is causing the problem.

Please keep us updated. 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

When I bought my old YGL-3, I had to replace all the caps that Bill is talking about (the big ones that look like dynamite sticks) and a few others as well. My amp would have a lot of hissing, crackling and popping sounds, which really didn't sound very healthy, but then again, it _is_ almost 40 years old. I had my amp retubed at the same time and it's been flawless since.

I think a cap job on the amp is a good place to start. It'll have to be done eventually anyway and I would guess that it is most likely what is causing your problem.


----------



## taskforcestudios (Dec 21, 2007)

*re: amp!*

Thanks a lot for the reply, Bill! I appreciate you taking the time to read the post and give me some advice.

Also, thanks to hollowbody for your input as well.

I've had SOME experience working with tube amps, I did some modifications to my Fender Bassman, but I'm just not great at troubleshooting really.

I'm going to start by changing out most of the caps, starting with the filter caps and the carbon comp resistors. It needs new tubes as well, as it has some really old GE & Phillips tubes in it currently.

Do you guys know of any resource where I can get some of these capacitors locally? I don't really want to get generic brand crap though. Would be nice to get something like Mallorys, Sprague or Sozo or something of the likes. Is my only bet for those online? I just hate waiting weeks to get these parts!

-Brian


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

taskforcestudios said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply, Bill! I appreciate you taking the time to read the post and give me some advice.
> 
> Also, thanks to hollowbody for your input as well.
> 
> ...


http://www.thetubestore.com is just over on Lansing Drive, off of Nebo Rd. They carry filter caps. I wouldn't spend the money on audiophile caps like Sozo. Why on earth would you want a guitar amp to sound more hifi?

As I had said, you won't be able to get original brands or shapes but you can substitute. I must have done dozens of Traynors over in my shop over the years. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## taskforcestudios (Dec 21, 2007)

Amazing! 

Bill, you are a wealth of knowledge. I was unaware that the Tube Store carried caps as well. I've dealt with them a bunch buying tubes and they're always great to work with.

BTW: you actually know me in real life, I work at Value Village in Stoney Creek and we have chatted from time to time!

I'll start replacing these caps and resistors and see how it goes. I will update this post probably in a week or 2 when I get the time to do it (Christmas insanity currently!).

Thanks again guys.


----------

